# Software para Programar un Robot



## KanonElectronics (Ene 28, 2007)

Formas de programar un robot, y su instalacion basica...!!!


----------



## mabauti (Ene 28, 2007)

¿es una pregunta o es promocion? No se entiende el motivo de tu mensaje


----------



## Aristides (Ene 28, 2007)

Si tu interés es tomar conocimiento del tema, aquí encontrarás varios libros (PDF):

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## KanonElectronics (Ene 29, 2007)

Realmente recien me estoy animando para programar maquinas automtas, pero primero quisiera empezar programand un robot sencillo; ya tengo algo d pratica con el mindstorms!!!!


----------



## KanonElectronics (Ene 30, 2007)

De antemano, agradezco la ayuda que solicite anteriormente, de manera que ahora estoy presentando un proyecto muy sencillo el cual es construir una radio galena, se que seria facil buscarlo desde internet, pero no me dan la idea necesaria para elaborarla...!! Los modelos son muy sencillos...!! 

Agradeceria si me pudieran ayudar con esto...!!

Gracias!!!


----------

